# Muscle relaxers/cyclobenzaprine & breastfeeding??? anyone



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

I have this awful back sprain & got cyclobenzaprine to use at night if I want. It is a muscle relaxant. The doctor was like it's your choice of course it is goine to be in breastmilk, don't nurse or pump & dump.
Well I'm unable to pump, and I searched online & it says there has been no research on breastfeeding/infants & the medicine








My ds is older almost 3, he nurses to sleep. I figure I could take it after he falls asleep BUT he also nurses about 5 hours later in his sleep & then on waking another 4 hours later.

Has anyone taken this & nursed? or can point me to more info? TIA


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

nak
i took it a couple of times when nursing dd when she was older. i wouldn't take it and cosleep with my new one, but i think with an older child it's fine. my doc agreed.

eta, this link says Hale says it's ok:
https://www.mothering.com/discussion...php?p=12394611


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

there is, like, almost nothing i wouldn't take and nurse a 3 year old (who is nursing occasionally like that). co-sleeping too









i hope you feel better, mama!


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

its fine to take, and i have taken that same med while nursing a 6 month old. no problems at all


----------

